# UK EU Exit - Implications to expats??



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, 

Just wondering what, if any implication the UK referendum may have on expats living in other EU countries (especially Italy)??

Anybody any ideas or thoughts, please? 
Will we be OK? 
Will it affect our living circumstances in any way? 

Many Thanks
JP:fingerscrossed:


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a long thread on this subject here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...expats-if-uk-leaves-eu-brexit-referendum.html


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's a very long thread, but here's the simple version: nobody knows exactly. There's no useful precedent. But "Leave" campaigners clearly want to limit EU/EEA freedom of movement into the U.K., and it's certainly hard to imagine EU/EEA countries then tolerating freedom of movement for U.K. citizens. Those rights are reciprocal; I don't see any other option. Existing U.K. citizen residents of EU/EEA countries will _probably_ be allowed to remain, but future movement (and resettlement to another EU/EEA country) would probably be restricted -- although those who get EC Long Term Residence Permits (5+ year U.K. expats in the EU/EEA who qualify) should still do pretty well.


----------



## MAXTORQUE (Jun 4, 2016)

Jakes Place said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering what, if any implication the UK referendum may have on expats living in other EU countries (especially Italy)??
> 
> ...


I don't think UK exit will have serious implication on everyday life on expact living in Italy thus nothing will change. If there will be some changes they will be effective after many years


----------

